# Pros and Cons of working in PA vs NJ?



## greg728 (Oct 4, 2020)

I work as a helper in Pennsylvania and I recently learned PA does not require licensing for electricians as long as you work for a licensed EC (at least in the Philadelphia area and most of the state). My issue with that is I want to gain as much value as possible with investing my time and energy in an apprenticeship, and not having at least a Journeyman's license to show for it doesn't really sit well. I'm also not set on wanting to stay here permanently and don't want to have to start over in another state after working my way up the ranks.

I currently live in Jersey right over the river and I'm thinking of starting an apprenticeship and working in NJ since they do require licensing which entails on the job training hours, classroom hours and eventually passing a test. It also looks like the wages are a little higher than PA (although property taxes are higher so maybe it's a wash).

I'm trying to get as much feedback as possible so I can make the right decision for myself. I'm 6 months in but I'm fully invested and I know this is what I want to do as a career. For those of you with experience working in either or both Pennsylvania and New Jersey, what are some pros and cons that you've experienced? Any related feedback or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Just because you don't need a license in PA don't mean you can't get one.
What you do need, to do work and own your own business is insurance, and they are the ones that want to see experience. 
Get a union apprenticeship on either side of the river if you can, that card is invaluable. 
If you don't or can't go union keep GREAT records of your work hours, training hours and what type of work and training you have. THIS IS YOUR JOB not the employer, many young guys come on here and ask did I just waste my time, and most of the time the answer is yes without that paperwork. Philadelphia license was not hard to get and it used to be accepted all over the area in smaller townships. Upstate contractors license was all that was needed, and was just a registration process.
As for moving on to another state, that is all state dependent no magic paper.

Keep at it 
Cowboy


----------

